# my planted tank



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

This is my planted tank, 37H I love this tank, I have a yeast and sugar co2 reactor and an airline for night, and 2 t5 lights for plants
its a mix of swords, cobomba, archuris, banana plant, anubias nana and cognitius.

Spellign may be off buty thats what I got!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

pictures are kinda dark but hell yeah for a planted tank that's for sure









saab9000turbos are ugly but i love em (im a VW guy though anything pre99.5)

and your girlfriend is HOT


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

that a pretty cool little tank you got going on.
different to other types <50g tanks.
good work


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

ty guys, the pics looked normal raw, maybe when i used picassa to compress them it tried to enhance ill repost later, but thanx trigger!

noodles i happened to own one at the time I agree their ugly POS, but I am a mechanic, and I got it for free! lol Which girl in the albums did you think was my girlfriend? since their r multile girls in their, just want to compliment the right person is all! 
thanx again for all the good thoughts!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

HER!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

No0dles said:


> HER!


nice, that is my sister noodles! lol that is what I thought









hahaha


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

dude...your sister is the hotness! tell her i'm the man of her dreams


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I will tell her a gentleman named noodles loves her! I am sure she will be happy. I am the big brother, so I am very protective of her. But I can see you are perfect... I will say this what kind of tanks do you have? maybe I can get a couple free fish







lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yes i must commend your sister aswell. shes very attractive with a great smile and a nice rack if you dont mind me saying so


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

You mean they are other pics on this page beside her????
J/K man I love your tank and looks really sharp and well done. I like all the mixture of different types and hope to see more of it in the future.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> You mean they are other pics on this page beside her????
> J/K man I love your tank and looks really sharp and well done. I like all the mixture of different types and hope to see more of it in the future.


I am ordering a hydor hydrokable for my next planted tank... and yes we are not blood and yes she is hot, I take her to weddings that I dont wanna bring my girlfriend at the moment [email protected]


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> I will tell her a gentleman named noodles loves her! I am sure she will be happy. I am the big brother, so I am very protective of her. But I can see you are perfect... I will say this what kind of tanks do you have? maybe I can get a couple free fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha sweet deal, i'll give you my 55G and throw in a red for ya! haha JK! i love my fish so that's gonna be a hard compromise there! but i can take her out to dinner and a movie...go to a bar have a few drinks then i can drop her back off at home.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lol I would never make u part with your fish, but she is the pickiest girl I ever meet...


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah i dont have time for girls really plus my current gf would kill me! i train, i work, i eat, i sleep...it's already bad enough i barely see my girlfriend and when i do i'm mostly with my fish eating and sleeping at the same time haha


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

No0dles said:


> yeah i dont have time for girls really plus my current gf would kill me! i train, i post on pfury, i work, i post on pfury, i eat, i post on pfury some more, i sleep...it's already bad enough i barely see my girlfriend and when i do i'm mostly with my fish eating and sleeping at the same time haha


fixed :rasp:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how many males/ females u have in there


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool!

Very cool!


----------

